# I know you guys don't really care but...................



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

*State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!State beat Duke!!*


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Evidently you're not a Duke fan. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

That is correct sir. Actually I go to State. I am working on my degree in Environmental Science/Wetlands and Watershed Hydrology. I hope to come to ND this (or next) summer to do an internship. I was looking and have found an internship for the USFWS doing a wetland study near Cottonwood Lake (remember the SOBs there Chris??). Sounds like fun to me. Any fish in Cottonwood Lake?

On another note, we got 2" of snow here today and the schools are all closed. These North Carolinians are so weak!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I didn't realize that either school had a hockey team. Way to go State! :lol:


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

It's nice to see any team beat the Dookies.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

One of my most favorite basketball games of all time was the 1983 NCAA championship game when NC State beat the Houston Cougars and their Phi Slamma Jamma . NC State barely got in the Tournament because of their record and proceeded to win when Thurl Bailey grabbed States last second shot that was short and jammed it in for the win.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to see you again Robert!

Are you really coming back!?!?! Drop me a line when you get time.

I checked in the stocking reports and Cottonwood appears to have perch/pike.

Cottonwood??? Imagine the odds?


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Redlabel, not that it matters but it was Lorenzo Charles, not Thurl Bailey  Have a Great Day!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm happy to see anyone beat Duke. 8)


----------

